# December Throwdown Voting



## bmudd14474 (Jan 16, 2022)

Im sorry this took so long to post but I have had the flu. 2 negative Covid Test Confirmed it was Flu.

Anyways below are the entries. There are only 5 this month but they are 5 dang good ones.

1) Breakfast this morning was 3-egg omelets with fresh diced jalapenos, onions, and grated extra sharp cheddar mixed in. Omelet was topped with homemade salsa with a side of the reheated pulled smoked ham and hot coffee







2) Double Smoked Ham, Andouille Sausage & Jazzed Mac n-Cheese Stuffed Fatty






3) Twice smoked ham







4) Ham and swiss enchiladas - Smoked pulled ham wrapped in flour tortillas. Smothered in a Dijon mustard cream sauce and melted swiss cheese. Garnished with green onion and dill.






5) Jamaican Chipotle Pineapple Jerk Glazed Double Smoked Ham, with Coco Bread, Spicy-Sweet Roasted Sweet Potatoes and Pineapple Slaw


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 17, 2022)

Nice plates everyone!


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 17, 2022)

Can  I vote 5 times. All look like winners to me.
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2022)

Sorry to hear you were under the weather, Brian!
Glad you tested Neg' Twice!
And Thanks for getting this done for us!

Bear


----------



## pi guy (Jan 18, 2022)

Decisions, decisions...
Sure would help if we could taste them all!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 23, 2022)

pi guy said:


> Decisions, decisions...
> Sure would help if we could taste them all!


I hear you.  Would love to taste any of those!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 24, 2022)

Not sure how I missed voting . Got to busy with other stuff . 
That twice smoked ham is a thing of beauty .


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 24, 2022)

This was as hard to vote on as the others! Everyone did an amazing job! Thank you for putting this one together Brian, glad you are feeling better!


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 25, 2022)

Congrats to all on a job well done !
Reminds me again why I don't enter these


----------

